# Springs



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

When buying new springs ,such as Tein, do they just swap out the stock springs for the after market ones that you just bought? i'm a little confused help :givebeer:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup. Just swap them out, i suggest buying aftermarket struts/shocks.


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Yup. Just swap them out, i suggest buying aftermarket struts/shocks.


like which ones? you have any that u can suggest to me ? like a web site or something? thanks 
:givebeer:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I highly recommend KYB AGX. I have these and they're great. Plus they're adjustable!

Nissan 200sx Shocks | Always In Stock - KYB, Monroe, 95-98

Heres some info - 

ADJUSTABLE SHOCK ABSORBER, REAR, SOLD INDIVIDUALLY -- Damping Rate Adjustable Springseat Shock Absorber, Manually Adjustable, Offers A Wide Range Of Street To Track Performance Damping Rates To Match Nearly Any Driving Preference, Features An External Dial For Quick And Hassle-Free Adjustments That Dramatically Change Performance, Perfect For Enthusiasts And High Performance Drivers, With KYB's Limited Lifetime Warranty


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

How much did they lower the car???


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

DjSpeed247 said:


> How much did they lower the car???


Struts/shocks wont lower the car, its all based on the coil spring.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

:wavingh ok my bad man your every were arent you... lol


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

DjSpeed247 said:


> :wavingh ok my bad man your every were arent you... lol


Na, just bored


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im just playin man. But honistly do you think its worth pending the money to turbo a ga or just do a sr swap. it seems like you know a lot about nissans


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

DjSpeed247 said:


> Im just playin man. But honistly do you think its worth pending the money to turbo a ga or just do a sr swap. it seems like you know a lot about nissans


Im going to PM you.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

I went and got B&G 1.2" lowering springs. Didnt have the cash to upgrade shocks too which I regret now. My shocks are pretty much done so im bouncy. Im going to be ordering megan racing coilovers soon, the full setup.
Megan Racing


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nissanspeed666 said:


> I went and got B&G 1.2" lowering springs. Didnt have the cash to upgrade shocks too which I regret now. My shocks are pretty much done so im bouncy. Im going to be ordering megan racing coilovers soon, the full setup.
> Megan Racing


You could get some Tein basics for that much. Im going to get Ksports when i can afford them, they have adjustable camber plates.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea I sent the link just for specs. Im getting them for $850 thru sponsorship


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

who are you sponsored by???


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> I highly recommend KYB AGX. I have these and they're great. Plus they're adjustable!
> 
> Nissan 200sx Shocks | Always In Stock - KYB, Monroe, 95-98
> 
> ...


what does it mean rear sold individually? i mean are the fronts ones 64$ a piece or for both of them as a pair ? and then the rear ones are 64$ for each or come as a pair? thanks


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

DjSpeed247 said:


> who are you sponsored by???


As of right now the car club isnt sponsored by any coporate companies but we have many local shops that give us discounted prices.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

oh thats cool!!!


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> I highly recommend KYB AGX. I have these and they're great. Plus they're adjustable!
> 
> Nissan 200sx Shocks | Always In Stock - KYB, Monroe, 95-98


He's right about the AGX. I went and got a spring & strut combo package - the KYB AGX with some Vogtland Springs, from ebay. the fact that you can adjust it without raising your car or taking off the tires is sooo convenient. be careful on the highest setting though, it really shakes, even on the freeway, and it even makes my CD player skip. the Vogtland springs drops the front 1.6 in and the back 0.8 in which gives that nose dive look kinda like a dodge neon srt4.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> You could get some Tein basics for that much. Im going to get Ksports when i can afford them, they have adjustable camber plates.


I got the Ksport setup insead of the megans due to backorder. They ride awsome just I need alignment and adjust camber a bit. Handles like a dream with front and rear strut bars


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nissanspeed666 said:


> I got the Ksport setup insead of the megans due to backorder. They ride awsome just I need alignment and adjust camber a bit. Handles like a dream with front and rear strut bars


Watch out with those they have a REAL common problem with leaking.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Watch out with those they have a REAL common problem with leaking.


Ok Thanks, i'll be sure to keep an eye out for it periodically


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Watch out with those they have a REAL common problem with leaking.


leaking? Ksport? I was researching and so far these seem to be the best choice. I also wanted to know if I can get fronts only?


----------



## crazyga16de (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.ga16forum.com


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I decided not to get the Ksports, they're garbage. I held off and got some Tein basics for 500 shipped. I love them they ride great.



Jopet said:


> leaking? Ksport? I was researching and so far these seem to be the best choice. I also wanted to know if I can get fronts only?


They leaked for b14's in the rear shocks, I would assume you cannot just buy the fronts they sell them in a set of 4. Ksports are cheap but i found out you get what you pay for. Save and get some Teins.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> I decided not to get the Ksports, they're garbage. I held off and got some Tein basics for 500 shipped. I love them they ride great.
> 
> 
> 
> They leaked for b14's in the rear shocks, I would assume you cannot just buy the fronts they sell them in a set of 4. Ksports are cheap but i found out you get what you pay for. Save and get some Teins.


Thanks for the info. Saved me time and trouble. :fluffy:


----------

